# Did they do a good job?



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Jul 31, 2008)

ok, so FA has been down for an entire month, they've had some hickups with the servers and the sites been down about a week longer then they thought. With all of this do you think the folks that own this site have done a good job dealing with the outage? 

Personally I think they've handled it really well. Personal feelings and want of FA to come back right this second aside, I really cant think of anything they did wrong or that could have easily been skipped. 

Though that is my oppinion I know alot of folks think they screwed it up, and I know others think they did good. That being said I thought it would be nice if there could be a thread to just vent or get your opinion out instead of putting in some other thread such as teh update threads. So what do you guys think?


----------



## ravewulf (Jul 31, 2008)

I also feel they handled it very well. However, shouldn't this poll wait till after FA is back up?


----------



## LainMokoto (Jul 31, 2008)

Given the situation, I think they did well. All of the staff has given 110% on trying to get the site back online and they really deserve a round of applause for their efforts and all that they do for the users of FA. I know this review is early, but I am basing it off of what already has been done. I'm sure the staff will continue to do great in the future as well, so it is fair to post my review now.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jul 31, 2008)

They even said themselves that they had a mistake or two, and no one is perfect. From what I've been reading, they've been doing an adequate job.


----------



## Winterbeast (Jul 31, 2008)

I simply don't agree that Trogdor is a good server name. I want it to be something furry. fur related. an animal name. something else. the folks at Home Star runner are not furry, so why should we name something at the heart of a furry site after someone not a furry?


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jul 31, 2008)

Winterbeast said:


> I simply don't agree that Trogdor is a good server name. I want it to be something furry. fur related. an animal name. something else. the folks at Home Star runner are not furry, so why should we name something at the heart of a furry site after someone not a furry?


Because Trogdor is an awesome name and he will burninate you.


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Jul 31, 2008)

ravewulf said:


> I also feel they handled it very well. However, shouldn't this poll wait till after FA is back up?



normally you would be right, but I'm just bored and teh fact is they said it would be up by monday regardless. os at this close to the finish line I dont think it matters. Thoguh admitedly three days is still alot of time for stuff to go wrong.


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Jul 31, 2008)

Winterbeast said:


> I simply don't agree that Trogdor is a good server name. I want it to be something furry. fur related. an animal name. something else. the folks at Home Star runner are not furry, so why should we name something at the heart of a furry site after someone not a furry?



yeah but something tells me teh guy who made bugs bunny wasnt furry but tons of furs acknoledge him as one.  And to be honest isnt trogdor a dragon? last time I checked, even poorly drawn dragons count as furry stuff. besides, what else would we name it?


----------



## Winterbeast (Jul 31, 2008)

besides, what else would we name it? 
The Furpile, Fur Afunnity, Fur AFappity, Pelt-on Place, Pawpad, Tailien... any number of good furry things...


----------



## Ribbonpaws (Jul 31, 2008)

^_____________^ they are doing an awesome job.... the amount of dedication that theyve put into the sit awes me...


----------



## Ribbonpaws (Jul 31, 2008)

oh and the server is named after a dragon....a powerful dragon... why would you not want your server to be named after an awesome fire breathing draggie


----------



## JAH2000 (Jul 31, 2008)

i thought they did a grate job the mistakes they maid they tried to fix them as soon as they could and any other was eather a shiping f'up or a manufacturers f'up and for any of u that say They did a horrible job i say shhuuuuun the non believers!!!!!


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Jul 31, 2008)

to be honest, I kinda thought this thread was gonna have more hate. so far only one negative selection on the poll. its nice to see some love for once.


----------



## Rufferstuff (Jul 31, 2008)

Their work fixing the problem has been good, but they have been terrible about keeping the "official" status page current. There are 2-5 days between posts. The only way to find out what is going on is to wander around the other pages and try to decide what is random BS and what is accurate.

If you look there now there is a statement that roughly says they could have it back up tonight, but they are going to keep it down to work on it. Don't get me wrong, I'm all for keeping it offline until they are confident it will work, but don't tell me it can go back up now then tell me in the next paragraph it will not be back up for 3 days after I've gotten my hopes up. Just tell us what is going on and a reasonable return date. I don't think that is too much to ask.


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Jul 31, 2008)

JAH2000 said:


> i thought they did a grate job the mistakes they maid they tried to fix them as soon as they could and any other was eather a shiping f'up or a manufacturers f'up and for any of u that say They did a horrible job i say shhuuuuun the non believers!!!!!



we should send them to candy mountain....caaaandy mountain..


----------



## JAH2000 (Jul 31, 2008)

Wolf_Fox_Guy said:


> we should send them to candy mountain....caaaandy mountain..



^^ yeah for shure


----------



## Ribbonpaws (Jul 31, 2008)

candy moutain... hahaha


----------



## AlexInsane (Jul 31, 2008)

Winterbeast said:


> besides, what else would we name it?
> The Furpile, Fur Afunnity, Fur AFappity, Pelt-on Place, Pawpad, Tailien... any number of good furry things...




No. Just....no. Seriously now.

Furries need to learn how to be a little less furry-minded. I'd rather the server be named You'reAFurFag than any of the things you listed.


----------



## Petrock (Jul 31, 2008)

It's good, but I was under the impression they were going to let the community name the servers. When were the names picked? o.0;

For the record, I woulda suggested they name the servers after foods. XD;;


----------



## Ribbonpaws (Jul 31, 2008)

the community did name the servers... there was a thread on it....


----------



## Winterbeast (Jul 31, 2008)

candy mountain? not everyone else gets the reference...


----------



## rubbervixen (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm not thrilled with the server name (I was hoping for something like DraGOS, but I'm reasonably sure Portal references will fade as quickly as HSR-based ones), but in the grand scheme of things I don't think it's worth getting upset over. The admins and developers will be the only ones that have to deal with it. 

Otherwise, I've been quite pleased with the patience and dedication and transparency of FA's guardians.


----------



## JAH2000 (Jul 31, 2008)

Winterbeast said:


> candy mountain? not everyone else gets the reference...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mdKPLDYKdWU watch it then youll get it


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jul 31, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> No. Just....no. Seriously now.
> 
> Furries need to learn how to be a little less furry-minded. I'd rather the server be named You'reAFurFag than any of the things you listed.


You're right. All of those names suck. Stop complaining and just be glad it's NOT one of those names.


----------



## Lig (Jul 31, 2008)

I think they've done as good a job as they could do given the circumstances. It would have been nice had they been able to get the servers sooner but it couldn't be helped it guess. Although I will agree with the person earlier on that we could have been kept better informed with at least one update daily. But ya gotta figure they've been pretty busy. Only other thing that bugged me was being told it'd be up at one time and then being told that no it's not coming up till this time, and then having that not be right either. But that's life for ya.

Oh and in conclusion Trogdooooooor!!!!!!!!!!!!! Lets go Burnate stuff! LOL. Had to do it. Go Trogdor!


----------



## Petrock (Jul 31, 2008)

Ribbonpaws said:


> the community did name the servers... there was a thread on it....



Where and When? I never saw it. o.o


----------



## SDWolf (Jul 31, 2008)

Honestly, I think this poll is just a little premature, since the site's not actually up yet, so there's still time for them to PHAIL SPECTACULARLY!!!  MUAHAHAHAHA!!!!

*chuckles*  Kidding aside, I think the admins and coders have done an awesome job so far, both in working their asses off to get the site back online, and in keeping us up to date.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 31, 2008)

I think the staff has done the best they could given the circumstances and work to get the site back up.


----------



## Dragoneer (Aug 5, 2008)

Re-opened.  Praise or flame away.


----------



## WhisperPntr (Aug 5, 2008)

they did great!  thanks fa gurus!


----------



## Grimfang (Aug 6, 2008)

I think they handled it very well -- just my opinion. I'm sure the past month has been a lot of pressure on them with so many unexpected circumstances and such.

added note: Just for the poll's sake. I won't argue with anyone over this, lol... tired of that shit


----------



## Warchamp7 (Aug 6, 2008)

The site was completely functional in a matter of minutes with some rather small hiccups prior to that. 

Excellent work FA team. Time to get me some more musik


----------



## Sslaxx (Aug 6, 2008)

They did a decent job. One or two mistakes ("estimate", people, _not_ "deadline"!), but perfection is impossible.


----------



## Keita Haruka (Aug 6, 2008)

They did the best that they could, and that is all anyone can reasonably ask for.


----------



## pikachu_electricmouse (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm glad it's back, but I don't like the new interface on the watch submissions and messages.  It's too cluttered, especially the message one.  There's buttons everywhere!  Multiple colors for the buttons are also uneccessary.

I've mocked up the interface how I think it should be laid out.  The only thing which is missing is the NEWEST/OLDEST buttons.  I think those should be replaced with a SORT BY dropdown, either on the right above the check buttons, or  centered at the bottom below the page buttons.  This would get rid of a button, and would allow for future upgrades, such as the ability to sort by views or favorites.







I would also add a page number, and maybe hotlinks to page numbers below the next/previous page buttons.

(The stuff that's mosaiced out is just pronz I figured the forum didn't want to see. :3)


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm just happy that it is back up.  Well, when they get the bugs worked out it'll be even better.  Just need to get used to some of the new layouts.  Wonderful job.


----------



## YnO (Aug 6, 2008)

I think it's ok, though I could do without the massive number of random buttons that turns out to pretty much do the same thing.


----------

